

3 Asian Major Social Networks form partnership - pwim
http://asiajin.com/blog/2010/09/10/mixi-partners-with-renren-and-cyworld-3-asian-major-social-networks-cooperate/

======
johnconroy
A sensible move. I know that Cyworld is big in Korea (well... it was), don't
know much about the other two. But strength in numbers to fight off the
Facebook threat makes sense.

